# Diesel Fuel Injector - Also fits gas Cruze???



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since a pump's operation depends on the viscosity of the liquid, I can see how a properly designed fuel pump would work on both gas and diesel engines. Automotive fuel must, by nature, all have roughly the same viscosity.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Time for a second cup.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

diesel said:


> I was just randomly browsing around and came across this:
> 
> 55585712 INJECTOR for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze
> 
> ...


I would say it is a website search engine error. There is no way the diesel injector and the gas injector are identical! The pressures and combustion chambers are totally different for gas vs diesel engines.



obermd said:


> Since a pump's operation depends on the viscosity of the liquid, I can see how a properly designed fuel pump would work on both gas and diesel engines. Automotive fuel must, by nature, all have roughly the same viscosity.


Low pressure pumps could be the same, but not the high pressure pumps and the viscosity of gas is the same across temperature while diesel fuel shows a viscosity increase with decreased temperature.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

GMPartsNow and the rest of the discount parts sites all have this problem with most or all of the Diesel-specific parts. When I was searching for the various emissions sensors I have replaced, all of them were listed as also fitting the gas Cruze the same way this part was.


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

They will not fit into the gas engines. 

A - im a diesel cruze owner 

B - Im a GM mechanic 

C - the injectors are nothing like each other


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I figured it was probably a website error. Ugh! I hate that stuff because sometimes it's not at all obvious that it's an error.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Time for a second cup.


Yep. For some reason I read that as fuel pump, not injector.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Their Wholesalers provide the online catalog..but pricing is in a local database linked to it. 

There are really only a couple large wholesalers so you see common catalogs at a LOT of places as a result.

Worldpac being the largest.

Setting them up and maintaining them is expensive and a LOT of work. Used to run an automotive forum as a hobby for someone that used it as a store front and and advertizement for their restoration business and we quickly decided we wouldn't have enough sales to justify the cost and work involved.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely an error.

Most basically: the diesel is direct-injection and the 1.4L is not.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

nugget said:


> They will not fit into the gas engines.
> 
> A - im a diesel cruze owner
> 
> ...


Yeah - but are you an Albertan or a saskatchewanian? Do you wear the melon head with pride?


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Yeah - but are you an Albertan or a saskatchewanian? Do you wear the melon head with pride?



*** pride... not a riders fan at all. eskimos or go home. unfortunately with the oil field im no longer a saskabush. had to relocate to Edmonton.


----------

